# We need to have a Houston meet... Lets figure it out!



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mark and I just got off the phone, and decided we need to have a houston meet. If anything, just to chill and talk car audio/whatever. None of us are going to have our systems done anytime soon, so no sense in waiting for eternity  

Id just like to get some input on what would be a good saturday to meet up for everyone? I have finals starting next week, so sat May 12 would be the earliest that is convenient to me... 

Lets hear everyones input


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

wait til the end of may when everyones off school


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

May 12th is my wife's (still sounds weird) B-day so the following week will be better. Memorial weekend is going to be spent drinking/floating down the river. What are our choices for meeting venues? I haven't done anything audio related for a couple months (excluding buying/selling) and I'm getting the itch to do something. 

I would like to get some additional input on my system (response, imaging, etc.). I'm about to buy some better headphones (choices Sen. HD590, AKG K601, Grado SR125, Beyer. DT770) and a headphone amp (Go-Vibe 6, Xin Micro) so I can have a better reference.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

I didnt mean May 12th as a date, im just saying sometime after that  Its whatever works the best for everyone.


Omar-Congrats on tying the knot  I have no clue where we could meet up, somewhere semi-central Id imagine... Any suggestions? I havent done anything but removal lately  What all do you have in your forester currently?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I think end of May might be best because all members in school would be out of school and it would give us time to possibly get something workable in our cars :blush: It doesnt really matter to me, just would be nice to chill and meet fellow DIYMA members _eventually_....

As far as venue, i would think somewhere central as well but honestly dont know where? Maybe Memorial Park somewhere or some neighborhood/community park maybe  Anybody want to volunteer/suggest their house or surrounding areas ???


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

OK this sucks. I live in Killeen, only about 2 hrs away but I am military so you know where I am probably currently hanging out. You guys have fun mabey I can catch you guys when you do another one.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

I think you guys should just form a caravan to Cali say around June 30th


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

hey marv i'm already considering it! i would stay with jun or someone


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

may 12th is my birthday, so im going to go get ****faced the whole weekend, but any weekend after that is cool for me.

Everyone will get to see my exceptional system of the first pioneer XM controller ever, a RF 360.2 lying in the floorboard, Pioneer 940, and my set of half blown kenwood eXcelon 4x6s 

I should, however, have the dash back in by then 
-Cody


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

the last weekend in may, 26th, would be good for me or anytime after. as far as a venue goes, i would be down for whatever. memorial park isn't a bad idea as a central location.


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

how about something easy to get to from 290...coming from college station and i like to get lost...
-Cody


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Cody, dont kid yourself, you won't have your dash together anytime soon  We could have it somewhere off 610w area??? 

Jason- You get the PPI in yet? 


So the general consensus is sometime in late may... 

How does May 26th sound to everyone?


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

you going to be done with XLS' by then? 
-Cody


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Exalted512 said:


> you going to be done with XLS' by then?
> -Cody


Yeah, I still havent even tested them out  If you need me to, ill just ship them to ya?


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

At the rate I'm going, you might as well keep them 
-Cody


----------

